# 2 male rats in need of new home



## RFAdmin (Feb 25, 2006)

a post on behalf of Phobie:



Country: England
State/Region: London (East), can travel pretty much anywhere including the north. Scotland and Wales a little more difficult but can be done.
City/Town: London
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Both male
Age(s): Both under a year. Edgar is about 8 months, Winston about 6
Name(s): Edgar and Winston
Colours: See pictures. Winston is a rex (curly fur and curly whiskers, very cute!) Edgar is silky.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Found self in difficult situation and though at the moment I can look after them, soon I don't think I'll have time to give them the attention they need
Temperament: Lovely! Both handled from a very very young age and really friendly. Edgar is shy sometimes, but loves to be handled, Winston has bitten me ONCE but that was my fault and he is also very friendly.
Medical problems: Both were rescues and had severe medical problems at young ages, kidney failure on Winston's part, hair loss and VERY poor eating habits on Edgar's. Haven't needed medical attention in months, both very stable. Winston is now quite large! Edgar is smaller but has always looked that way.
Will the group be split: Yes if need be, they haven't lived together yet (I have two groups of rats) but they have played together since they were little and I always planned to introduce them. So if you adopt them together you'll need to introduce properly. They can be split.
Transport available: Yes, see above (in Location)
Other: Experienced rat owners preferred as I love these rats dearly, but anyone who has SPACE for them, and can provide a loving home. I'm getting pretty desperate to find them homes now.
URL of PicturesSorry about quality, they never sit still) http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff6/lizzierat/?action=view&current=ratlove-1-1.jpg
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff6/lizzierat/?action=view&current=DSCF5467.jpg
URL of Videos: http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff6/lizzierat/?action=view&current=DSCF6285.flv Edgar is in this video
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff6/lizzierat/?action=view&current=DSCF6891.flv Winston is in this.
Preferred donation: None. Very eager to find them a home now, and I don't want to try anywhere else but rat forum as I used to post here a lot and know that people here are experienced and reliable.

Email me at [email protected] if interested please!


----------

